# need Help on hinge



## LKHA (Feb 24, 2014)

I purchased some face frames and doors to make(First attempt) some wall cabinets now having trouble finding a hinge that will work. frame is 24" and doors have total of 23" wide and rails are 1.5" wide. have or can access any tools needed and any help would be great thanks in advance


----------



## brdhntr (Feb 27, 2014)

What is the opening for the door in the face frame?


----------



## LKHA (Feb 24, 2014)

inside opining is 21"


----------



## brdhntr (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.cabinetmakerwarehouse.com/page_16066

http://www.cabinetmakerwarehouse.co...rce=googleps&gclid=CMfMoaut9LwCFUdk7AodbU4ANg

This hinge and plate combo would work


----------



## brdhntr (Feb 27, 2014)

If this isn't what you're after let me know I'll find another for you.


----------

